# Two weeks.....



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Customer took two weeks vacation....

Still a few odds and ends, (window didn't come in) but got-er-done.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks stunning


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The original space capsule tub and shower was rockin!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> The original space capsule tub and shower was rockin!



Tried getting $50 bucks for it. Some guys tore all the copper out of it....paid $80 to haul it.....


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking job.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great work


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

w
o
w
!!!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

That sink is cool, whats the price tag on it?


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

very cool looking.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

That looks sweeeeet! Good job.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great Paul! Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> That sink is cool, whats the price tag on it?


The faucet was $160-ish, the sink $450. Its actually not very good quality, but the HO loved it...one of those runs where a store bought 100 of them and good luck ever getting a part if you needed.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A lot of work in that little bathroom. Great job!


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow. Looks great.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you come reno my bathroom?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Can you come reno my bathroom?


Sounds good. 

I'll be coming out to visit my sister in Vancouver for Christmas this year....extend the holiday?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I'll be coming out to visit my sister in Vancouver for Christmas this year....extend the holiday?



Sounds awesome. I will be in Singapore, but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

awsome!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Which one of you christened the toilet...? Looks good!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice job :thumbup:


----------

